# Any Chefs Here?



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm not a chef, but I truly believe I've stumbled randomly across a very decent flavor combination. It's not fluffy, sweet, bitter, or dry. And I'm envisioning this as revamping a dessert menu in order to make, "His" desserts.

I know this is a stupid concept but hear me out. These are the ingredients:

Butter
Sugar
Brown Sugar
Burbon
Tobacco
Peanuts
Dark Chocolate
Mint
Cola (Soda)

Since I'm not a chef, I cannot have an idea of how to make a cohesive dessert. But I'm wondering, if any of you can make sense of this?

Also, my desired textures are, "aldente" gummy, crispy, creamy, and melt in your mouth (as in no film on the tongue, or even aftertaste).


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Really interesting! I'm not a chef but some of what you said reminds me a little bit of other things.

For example, tobacco is often described as sweet but I think it's also mostly seen as smokey. But it reminds me of what caramel is--which is often sort of slightly bitter from burned sugar/butter...so perhaps a tobacco smell could incorporate that, or even you could try something like smoked desserts?

Usually smoked foods are salty since it's a way of preserving them, but you could try something like mequite? I know some Thai dessert recipes use fragrant smoke to give the food a fragrance, and I suppose you could even try adding tobacco smoke while cooking.

The peanuts often go with caramel. Cola is also sort of a caramel flavor. The bourbon reminds me a bit of butterscotch, which was maybe originally made with scotch? Perhaps some alcohols already have a smokey tobacco flavor, so maybe there is a bourbon like that which could just be used for a caramel like recipe?

And then mint seems a bit odd, but I bet it could also be good too.

Idk--sounds complicated but kind of cool. I wouldn't really know where to start, though I do think tobacco is pretty poisonous so it'd probably be best as a smoke or else perhaps there is a hard liquor like bourbon that is already sort of tobacco flavored.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

No takers?

Okay, I'm thinking the base would be like a peanut bread (or cookie with actual peanuts in it) with vanilla, butter, and sugar...does that exist? Then topped with a bourbon, cola, and tobacco infused brown sugar glaze (or icing), then finished with shreds of dark chocolate and a very subdued mint as an accessory?


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

Less is more when you are talking about bourbon, cola, tobacco, and dark chocolate. Those things should be lessened in quantity to make the food taste pleasant.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Great point. I'm almost sad to admit this, but this random flavor combination came from, drinking a sip of Jack Daniels, and Diet Coke, then eating 3 butter toffee peanuts, before lighting a Marlboro Smooth.

At which point, I was freakishly surprised by the incredibly pleasant after taste, and wondered....Huh, this could be a new thing! It's not feminine like fruity drinks (stereotypes I know), it's kind of masculine, and not what you would expect from a mixed drink." Lol


----------



## emmanuelrinehart (9 mo ago)

That's fantastic. It's a fantastic recipe for my weekend get-together and wears George hoodie. I'm definitely going to attempt this recipe with my lovely wife. I'm always looking for new methods to combine ingredients and create a delicious dish.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

emmanuelrinehart said:


> That's fantastic. It's a fantastic recipe for my weekend get-together. I'm definitely going to attempt this recipe with my lovely wife. I'm always looking for new methods to combine ingredients and create a delicious dish.


NICE!!!! Tell me how it comes out! Also please don't make anyone sick from ingesting tobacco. Lol


----------

